# "Blue Marlana" 6/8



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Fished the spur, then east towards the squiggles, then back south to the canyon Sunday. I enjoyed the calm seas, but Marlana spent the day cursing my unique ability to find every weed clump in the gulf. I have to admit, she cleared lines ALL day. I can't remeber having so much grass in the gulf, with so little bait. 

Anyways, we had a nice day. No big fish, but picked away at some weehoos and chickens. Threw a tuna in the box for dinner and headed back northwest into a slightly choppy head sea. The Cabo ran great, and is ready for next time. It's going to turn on soon. 

Dave


----------



## Mike Moore (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice catch! Good box of fish too 
No disrespect intended


----------



## H2OMARK (Oct 2, 2007)

Were the weeds/grass all the way out Dave?


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Smiles, time with someone special, sailing beautiful seas, a decent box of fish, that all sounds good to me! Great post and pics.


----------



## samoajoe (Dec 28, 2010)

I wish my wife could clear seaweed off of lines.


----------



## Mac1528 (Mar 24, 2012)

Waahoooo!, and a great look'in BFT also.

Sent using tapatalk


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Yeah Dave, nice BIG bft!!! LOL


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Well done :thumbsup:


I hear you on the weed clearing : we cleared lines for 2 days to catch our fish


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks guys. Marlana got very tired of clearing lines, but she stayed at it until we found some fish. 

The grass was everywhere. Started to push up nicely late in the day. Things will turn on soon.


----------



## Tim_G (Feb 22, 2008)

Nice catch y'all. I can appreciate the comment about boat driving and clearing lines. Ellie and I have that conversation a lot including this past weekend. Glad to see another couple enjoy it as much as we do. It can be challenging at times with a two person crew, but always fun. Congrats on a good trip!


----------



## Ljwilli (Oct 18, 2013)

Atta boy! And girl!


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

Way to stick it out through the grass. I hate clearing heavy grass!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

Way to get it done! Clearing lines alone is WORK, so good on her for sticking it out! It makes the time go by faster, and makes for snoring noises when your head finally hits the pillow lol! Way to find some fish! I sure hope it turns on SOON! It's really tough out there right now, and the ECBC is right around the corner!!!


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

Looks like a good day to me! Now I dont know my tunas or too much about blue water but isnt that a yellowfin not a blackfin like some are saying?!


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

JD7.62 said:


> Looks like a good day to me! Now I dont know my tunas or too much about blue water but isnt that a yellowfin not a blackfin like some are saying?!


i was waiting for that glad someone else can see


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Nice fishing, hope to see you out there next weekend.


----------

